# Suggestion - group/combine sources so they move together



## Stonehaven (Jan 26, 2017)

I didnt see a suggestion forum topic so i guess this is the next best place to post it.

I was thinking it would be nice to group certain sources like two images so they move together or act as one source so you can show and hide with a quick key and so on.

I am no developer, my coding experience is limited.

I am sure ill have other ideas pop in eventually though.


----------



## Xphome (Jan 26, 2017)

I believe you can create a scene and use the scene as a source


----------



## Stonehaven (Jan 26, 2017)

that sounds like that will do the job, ill explore that option before I do the next stream.

thanks


----------

